

Chromebooks are ideal for Startups - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46517/chromebooks-are-ideal-startups

======
nextparadigms
That was exactly my first thought when they announced Chrome OS over a year
ago. The costs should be a lot smaller for a startup with a bunch of
employees.

